

Show HN: Reddit “The button” flair chart - xai3luGi
http://thebutton.divshot.io/

======
CatsoCatsoCatso
The graph-lines are the same colour for each flair colour? Is this
intentional?

~~~
xai3luGi
It's a spider chart, not a bar chart. I don't think spider charts are drawn in
multiple colors

